# Vaping attracts smokers



## dwayne19420 (19/1/16)

Hey friends I'm battling with somthing. ... call it stupid but ya.
I find myself in my on world vaping away enjoying myself then all of a sudden I have a stinky audience. 
Without been rude how do I politely tell them to bugger off as they all smoking and with them been so close I smell like them for the rest of the day.. sigh.
I hate been rude but stinkys are the reason I started vaping.
I really don't wanna be rude and ditch them and run.... Amongst this they all quarrel amongst themselves how I'm killing myself putting water on the lungs and so on that's normally my que when I leave and say cheers guys got to run. Its becoming the norm now like they trying to convert me or something lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MikeVape (19/1/16)

I have never smoked. 
And only had hubbly, so when I am vaping and peeps come with stinkies I walk away. 

Never liked the smell and never tried ever. 

I stick to vaping and hubbly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (19/1/16)

OK so here's what you do. Go into Vaper defence mode. Blow clouds so they can't see you and ninja away

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Nightwalker (19/1/16)

But in all seriousness, read this and be armed

https://www.quora.com/Do-e-cigarettes-or-vaping-cause-fluids-to-build-up-in-your-lungs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MikeVape (19/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> But in all seriousness, read this and be armed
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Do-e-cigarettes-or-vaping-cause-fluids-to-build-up-in-your-lungs


Yeah great article. 
It's like sitting in the steam room at the gym.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (20/1/16)

Tell them they stink and they are going to die.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (20/1/16)

MikeVape said:


> I have never smoked.
> And only had hubbly, so when I am vaping and peeps come with stinkies I walk away.
> 
> Never liked the smell and never tried ever.
> ...



Seriously? Please explain the difference between hubbly and sigarettes so I can understand, because as far as I know, smoke is produced with hubbly as you are burning something and inhaling it. Water does not filter smoke.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> Hey friends I'm battling with somthing. ... call it stupid but ya.
> I find myself in my on world vaping away enjoying myself then all of a sudden I have a stinky audience.
> Without been rude how do I politely tell them to bugger off as they all smoking and with them been so close I smell like them for the rest of the day.. sigh.
> I hate been rude but stinkys are the reason I started vaping.
> ...



Hi @dwayne19420
Good question and I know exactly what you mean. Most of us vapers at some point have come under "attack" from smokers.

But dont worry, the smokers are generally just feeling guilty they haven't switched and are trying to justify to themselves why they still smoke.

Just tell them that proper research from Public HealthCare England says that vaping is 95% safer than smoking. Then tell them that vaping is way more fun than smoking with all the gear and all the flavours. Then smile and before you walk off, tell them they should give it a try they may enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouder (20/1/16)

I can relate. I would tell them to chain smoke while you chain vape, and then we'll see who dies first...

Had a colleague at work telling me how dangerous it is to vape and that it gives you cancer.... I asked her to give me the source where she got her information from so that I can contact that source and shed some light on the matter as her source is CLEARLY either extremely misinformed or extremely stupid. Then I walked away vaping and laughing.


----------



## E.T. (20/1/16)

zadiac said:


> Seriously? Please explain the difference between hubbly and sigarettes so I can understand, because as far as I know, smoke is produced with hubbly as you are burning something and inhaling it. Water does not filter smoke.



Yes you are correct, hubbly also burns the tobacco but it does not stink like cigarettes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Khan83 (20/1/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> Hey friends I'm battling with somthing. ... call it stupid but ya.
> I find myself in my on world vaping away enjoying myself then all of a sudden I have a stinky audience.
> Without been rude how do I politely tell them to bugger off as they all smoking and with them been so close I smell like them for the rest of the day.. sigh.
> I hate been rude but stinkys are the reason I started vaping.
> I really don't wanna be rude and ditch them and run.... Amongst this they all quarrel amongst themselves *how I'm killing myself putting water on the lungs*



Simple , point to your chest & say "Okay fine , Water in the lungs" then point to their chest & say "Cancer in the lungs , guess who's going first buddy " 

I've realised that its pointless arguing with people who already have their minds made up. My cousin once had the audacity to tell me how bad my vaping is while he was puffing on a cig & despite me explaining how much worse cigarettes were he just wouldn't budge & came up with the lamest counter arguments that barely made sense.

Now when I encounter people like this I just cut them off before they have a chance to piss me off. I tell them what they've heard is BS & that I feel 100 times better now that I vape , end of story ............. then I blow a huge cloud in their face

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (20/1/16)

A simple show and tell should do the trick, blow the vape directly from the atomiser into your eye and then tell them to do that with the smoke straight from the coal.
I did it as an experiment, attached a tube to the air inlet on the Kayfun 3.1 and blew the vape into my eye, no tears, no itching, not even red, using 0mg nic though.



> In the Alveoli, *type II pneumocytes* (making up 5% of the total alveolar area, but 60% of total number of cells). These cells secrete 'surfactant' which decreases the surface tension between the thin alveolar walls, and stops alveoli collapsing when you breathe out.



I figure PG really keeps things nice and slippery and peachy inside the lungs, probably never going to have a case of lung tissue sticking to each other giving shortness of breath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (20/1/16)

At work, vapers and smokers, are forced to smoke within the smoke-pen area's along with the guys smoking stinkies. 
What started as 2 of us that vaping in the same smoke-pen has now increased to 3 with a 4th awaiting the arrival of his eVic Mini. 
Vape-evangelism hard at work recruiting smokers and saving lives

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## MikeVape (20/1/16)

zadiac said:


> Seriously? Please explain the difference between hubbly and sigarettes so I can understand, because as far as I know, smoke is produced with hubbly as you are burning something and inhaling it. Water does not filter smoke.


The difference is the smell of the tobacco, hubbly is molasses. And now I am smoking the glycerin gel which is basically the same as vaping. 
I just enjoy the social part of hubbly.


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Simple , point to your chest & say "Okay fine , Water in the lungs" then point to their chest & say "Cancer in the lungs , guess who's going first buddy "
> 
> I've realised that its pointless arguing with people who already have their minds made up. My cousin once had the audacity to tell me how bad my vaping is while he was puffing on a cig & despite me explaining how much worse cigarettes were he just wouldn't budge & came up with the lamest counter arguments that barely made sense.
> 
> Now when I encounter people like this I just cut them off before they have a chance to piss me off. I tell them what they've heard is BS & that I feel 100 times better now that I vape , end of story ............. then I blow a huge cloud in their face




Blow a huge cloud in their face LMAO that was the highlight right there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (22/1/16)

MikeVape said:


> The difference is the smell of the tobacco, hubbly is molasses. And now I am smoking the glycerin gel which is basically the same as vaping.
> I just enjoy the social part of hubbly.



Lol never liked hubbly had many bad experiences with it burnt carpets exploding Ashtrays water every where ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (22/1/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> Lol never liked hubbly had many bad experiences with it burnt carpets exploding Ashtrays water every where ....


That I can agree. I have burnt lounge suites and carpets. 
My wife almost killed me, when a coal exploded on a 3 week old lounge suite we just bought. 

Thank God for insurance....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker (22/1/16)

Sigh. Let's face it. We are vapers. Some still smoke, some still Hubble, some float on Mary Jane. Its all bad. Now, let's all agree that we can get back to topic.
There's posts on hubbly's already.


----------

